
Microsoft Solitaire Collection - tammer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-solitaire-collection/id1103438575?mt=8
======
bsharitt
My last hurdle to switch to Mac is finally gone.

EDIT: I guess this is for iOS, so the joke is ruined.

~~~
jasallen
This is the most reddit-like comment thread I've _ever_ seen on HN

~~~
golergka
I love the fact that HN usually doesn't allow these - which males an
occasional indulgence much more enjoyable.

------
qwertyuiop924
Come on MS! Nobody cares about Solitaire!

Just hurry up and release minesweeper already, and stop teasing us!

~~~
aardvark179
Get the port of Simon Tatham's puzzle collection to iOS and your minesweeper
needs will be sorted.

~~~
adito
in case for someone who didn't know:
[http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/)

------
orlybach
I searched "Solitaire" and "Microsoft Solitaire" and it didn't come up. I had
to type "Microsoft Solitaire Collection" before I could find it in the App
Store. Not to mention it's not even featured under Categories>Games>Cards..

~~~
jklinger410
site:itunes.apple.com {search query}

~~~
bennyg
They're talking about the App Store most likely. Just give it time and it'll
rise to the top. Not enough searches -> downloads to sway the servers yet.

~~~
jklinger410
The Apple app store is located at itunes.apple.com.

I was just trying to help? If you put that search into Google you will get
better results than the app store itself.

------
CrazedGeek
Android version:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.microsoftsolitairecollection)

------
satysin
BTW it is not actually _free_. It will cost $1.99/month for the ad-free
version but it is ad-free until the end of the year.

~~~
givinguflac
I am really confused as to why they think anyone would pay $2/month for
solitaire... what happens if you don't pay, is it ad supported or just stops
working?

~~~
minikomi
There are cards missing from the deck.

~~~
josefdlange
That is devilish.

------
sehugg
I bought Card Shark Collection for $2.99 (like, 5 years ago?) and have gotten
my money's worth: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/card-shark-collection-
deluxe...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/card-shark-collection-
deluxe/id306967807?mt=8)

------
q3r3qr3q
Space Cadet pinball would be a lot nicer.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
In case anyone's curious, this is what happened to Pinball:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20121218-00/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20121218-00/?p=5803/)

Suffice to say, if they couldn't figure out how to make it work in 64-bit,
they're not going to be putting any effort into making it work in UWP and on
ARM!

~~~
striking
It works fine on Windows 7 and up, though! And even if it didn't, I think it'd
be possible to load up DOSBox with Windows 95 and emulate it.

~~~
NeutronBoy
IIRC Windows XP 64-bit was supposed to be a pure 64-bit OS - no compatibility
layer for 32-bit apps. Which is most of the reason it didn't get some great
adoption.

Later versions of 64-bit Windows had that compatibility layer.

~~~
brudgers
_Windows XP 64 Bit Edition_ was 64-bit only and ran on Intel Itanium
processors. _Windows XP Professional 64 Bit Edition_ ran on AMD64 architecture
and included 32-bit compatibility with x86 Windows, but not 16-bit
compatibility with DOS. It provided a preview of the broken drivers that were
part of the Vista rollout.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_editions#64-bit_edi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_editions#64-bit_editions)

------
eps
"Free Premium for one month"

~~~
eodnjs2998
Try Decked Out :) Its completly free!
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/solitaire-decked-out-ad-
free...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/solitaire-decked-out-ad-
free/id1153389718)

~~~
hobarrera
These guys really understand their audience placing "ad free" all over the
place.

Thanks!

------
freeslugs
166 MB! :O

~~~
thought_alarm
113 MB of PowerVR textures and fonts (a number of fonts are included twice in
an embedded framework).

48 MB of code and frameworks (including 10 MB for Swift).

[http://imgur.com/a/MezGl](http://imgur.com/a/MezGl)

~~~
Answerawake
How does one go about getting a listing like this? I am new to iOS and macOS
and I'd like to learn. Can I pull the equivalent of a iOS ".apk" file and
decompile it like Android?

~~~
JimDabell
If you download the iOS application in iTunes, or sync your applications from
your device to iTunes, then you can drag the applications out of iTunes onto
your desktop. That's an IPA file, which is essentially a zip file following a
specific format. Just rename from .ipa to .zip and unzip it. You can now
inspect the application's contents.

------
pinewurst
I'm still waiting for iOS Bob.

------
ape4
Firefox says "part of this page are not secure (such as images)". You'd think
Apple could make it all https.

------
miguelrochefort
SkiFree please.

~~~
PNWChris
I'm elated to say there's already a port!

[https://appsto.re/us/UIpgJ.i](https://appsto.re/us/UIpgJ.i)

~~~
miguelrochefort
My life is complete.

------
mmanfrin
In college I tried to see how many games of Freecell I could win without
marking a loss. I got up to 1100 before I played a game that someone sent me
(seed) that was unbeatable.

------
partycoder
I have to confess that I never learned how to play FreeCell.

~~~
bennyg
FreeCell's fun (as fun as solitaire can be), you should pick it up.

~~~
partycoder
Blackjack and Poker are fun but unfortunately there are no casino games in
that collection.

------
joering2
somewhat related, saw this today at bed bath and beyond (wtf, truly beyond!)
for $39... with wireless controllers. 101 built in games!

[https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/atari-reg-
fla...](https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/atari-reg-
flashback-7-reg-classic-video-game-console/1047144439?Keyword=atari)

------
Yhippa
Sigh...I've been hesitant to download solitaire (Klondike) to my phone until
Microsoft ported it. There, I said it.

------
ljsocal
anyone hazard a guess as to how many billion$ of corporate productivity was
wasted playing solitaire?

------
hugi
Your joke-making license is revoked. Any attempts at joking will result in
solitaire confinement.

~~~
sctb
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13026413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13026413)
and marked it off-topic.

------
countryqt30
166 MB?! WTF?!

Microsoft's mission statement: We strive to balance all hardware performance
increases with bad software, such that the overall performance continuously
decreases!

~~~
aymenim
with App thining it usually would be half, because it just downloads the thin
binary of the executable and frameworks and also the assets for the screen
size ..., but in this case it is almost equal, crazy universal : 157.91 MB,
iPhone4,1 : 136.13 MB, iPad2,5 : 136.11 MB, iPhone8,4 : 137.30 MB

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Waiting for the Windows Phone release.

(crickets)

(Dammit, even the 'MS Studios' games get pointless ads. Class act there.)

~~~
the_unknown
Microsoft Solitaire Collection has been available on Windows Phone for quite a
long time. Actually many of their casual games are available as universal apps
on Windows 10 desktop/mobile.

Runs very well on my Lumia 950 XL

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
> Lumia 950 XL

The one great game I found labeled MS Studios was Shuffle Party, a very nice
shuffleboard/bowling simulator that runs 3D animations without heating up the
phone and draining the battery.

(Also signed 'Babaroga', probably some competent Russians saving the day ;-)

------
Hydraulix989
I don't understand how Microsoft decides that building a solitaire app this is
the most efficient allocation of people's time and resources.

~~~
yareally
The original one was built by one intern[1], so it's quite possible so was
this one. Not a huge resource suck when you are delegating one person to the
job who just wants to learn.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3zfadv/til_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3zfadv/til_that_microsoft_solitaire_was_developed_by_a/cylwpua/)

~~~
aplusbi
Solitaire for Windows 8 (which forms the base for Solitaire for Windows 10 and
iOS) was contracted out to Arkadium Games and then Smoking Gun Interactive.
The team that built it was rather large, far more than a single person who
just wants to learn.

This shouldn't be that surprising though, as Solitaire is in many ways a
"flagship" app, which means it has to work on every single device that
supports Windows 10 including tablets and phones and 35+ languages including
right-to-left languages.

